# Mariachi Nueva Generacion



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

My son just started his Mariachi group. They are ready for any event. Birthdays weddings quincenieras sweet 16ths. So if you need a Mariachi group give them a call. They are all high school students and play for the school also. Here's his info and of you can't get a hold of him send me a PM.


----------

